# Gibraltar



## Scatterling in France (Feb 20, 2021)

Hi All,

I'm an EU citizen currently living in France and looking to potentially make a move in the next two years to an English speaking country/region in the EU. I was wandering what the situation was regarding Gibraltar post brexit. Are EU citizens allowed to live and work there or have things changed ? Thanks in advance !


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Not at moment, but there is ongoing negations about Gib joining Schengen. There could be agreement in July this year.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Many thousands of EU citizens work in Gibraltar and cross the border to do so every day. 

I doubt more than a handful live there.


----------



## stuart.hardy123 (7 mo ago)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> Not at moment, but there is ongoing negations about Gib joining Schengen. There could be agreement in July this year.


Could I add to the original question: I am a British Citizen looking to relocate to Gibraltar. What will it mean for me if Gibraltar joins Schengen?
Thanks
Stuart


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

stuart.hardy123 said:


> Could I add to the original question: I am a British Citizen looking to relocate to Gibraltar. What will it mean for me if Gibraltar joins Schengen?
> Thanks
> Stuart


It will make it easier to bring goods across the border (in either direction) but unless you are running a business out of Gibraltar it will make very little difference.

Find the latest info here.








Entering Spain from Gibraltar after Brexit: Is there a deal?


Entering Spain from Gibraltar after Brexit: Is there a deal?




www.etiasvisa.com


----------



## stuart.hardy123 (7 mo ago)

Thanks.... So it sounds like movement into Spain from Gibraltar comes with general border restrictions in terms of goods, even for consumers.
Do you know if one can visit Gibraltar from the Spanish side with a Schengen visa? or would you still need a UK visa?
Thanks
Stuart


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stuart.hardy123 said:


> Thanks.... So it sounds like movement into Spain from Gibraltar comes with general border restrictions in terms of goods, even for consumers.
> Do you know if one can visit Gibraltar from the Spanish side with a Schengen visa? or would you still need a UK visa?
> Thanks
> Stuart


Gibraltar isn't currently in Schengen so Schengen rules don't apply, though some nationalities need a visa to visit
Gibraltar Borders & Coast Guard Agency - Visa & Entry


Neither is Gibraltar actually part of the UK per se, but a British Overseas Territory.


----------

